# Chorioptic mange treatment... Help!?



## Sandbox330 (Jan 26, 2013)

At least I think that's what it is. 
I have two Nigerian dwarf goats about 3-4 years old (we've only had them for 2 yrs and are new goat parents) a wether and female. A little over a week ago I noticed bald, flaky, scabby spots with some small open sore spots, on the front legs of Buck the wether, near the hooves. Upon further inspection I also noticed a couple bald spots on Rosey too ( looks like scratching spots from her horns). After researching, I thought maybe mites or lice. This is how I treated for both;
~Diluted hydrogen peroxide/ water mix and squirted on affected areas, dried( but did not try to remove any scabbing, or rub loose any skin)
~3-4cc of Valbazen dewormer orally( they were last dewormer at end of summer with Safeguard dewormer orally).
~applied ivomecin pour on 3-4cc against skin dotted along spine.
~spread DE throughout stall, and applied directly on affected areas.
~changed their salt/mineral block ( which they were really eating) to loose free choice goat mineral.
~Living conditions; good size barn, their stall 4x8, fully enclosed, dirt floor. Deep bedding method for the winter, hay bedding is dry, but a couple areas around the edges can get muddy. Right now it is 20deg daytime and 1 deg at night- I'm a little worried about Buck's balding feet getting frostbite, freezing or not being able to heal because it's so cold.

Well it's a week later and my problem is, it looked a little better after 1-2 days but now it looks worse. The red soar spots are back and the white scabbiness looks like it spreading up his leg (Rosey has no change). Also he looks kind of lame as he walks, either from the mange or being too cold on his bald spots.

I am very confused, so many different treatments and I have already given them stuff, I don't want to over medicate. I was thinking of re-treating with the ivermectin pour on (or is it too soon?), re-treat with the valbenzen in 21 days, antibacterial wash for areas and either blu-kote or antibacterial cream couple times a day (should I try to cover it for protection?). Maybe put some tetracycline in their water in case a staph develops in the open sores. And for good measure and stress maybe a Power drench?

I know this is lengthy, but I want to clear this up quick before it gets out of control i would say 20% of his lower front legs around the hooves and up behind his knees are balding, scabby and sore. I am so worried for his poor feet (


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mites very often carry fungus with them. I would spray all the infected areas and especially between his toes with iodine. I prefer CyLence pour on for mites as it lasts for 30 days at a time.
Have you checked out the feet and between the toes? There is a type of hoof rot that creeps up the legs.
The Valbenzan isn't doing anything for mites or hoof rot. Better to use it when really needed.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

I wouldn't do the Valbazan, it's not doing anything for it. Sometimes some goats react better to Ivomec 1% shots SQ 1cc injected for every 50-60 lbs for three doses at 10 days apart. I would also switch to either permithrin spray for their legs or a sulfur dip. Make sure you are coating their entire feet, between the toes and upwards beyond where you see the rash. They spread fast, so keep a close eye on other goats if you have any or go ahead and treat them as well.

I know my dad used to put burnt car oil from changing the oil on our cows and goats legs to treat for this. So if you can't get permithrin or sulfur that may be worth a try.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not sure I would go the motor oil route due to the issues it can cause on its own. Bronco spray is about $6 at most farm stores and contains permithrin. Spray it well and rub it into the skin. If its pretty cold where you are you can use the permectrin dust. I also wouldn't cover it with anything until after the mites are killed off. You can dust the bedding with permectrin dust to kill any living in the bedding, just disposing of it won't help, they need to be killed first. If its cold I wouldn't worry so much about the outside as the cold should kill them.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My dog once had sad Sarcoptic mange, the vet gave him ivermectin injections and we has to do sulphur baths every 2-3 days it was a long process if it really is mange you may want to get a vet involved. True mange in misery to the animal, they need quick relief!


----------



## Sandbox330 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone I will go pick up some permethrin and iodine this morning and check hooves more thoroughly. The Valbenzen was just for good measure since they hadn't been wormed this winter.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarcoptic mange will look worse before it looks better. Keep treating with the ivomec but do it orally and get an amitraz solution for cattle. Dilute it in water (it stinks!!) until it is a milky white color. Once a week, cover eyes and pour over the ENTIRE goat. Make sure and get the underside. It helps if you wipe vaseline or something of that nature around the eyes to avoid getting in there. Do not towel dry. Just let it dry on its own. Do this for about 8 weeks. You should be good to go!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

ogfabby said:


> Sarcoptic mange will look worse before it looks better. Keep treating with the ivomec but do it orally and get an amitraz solution for cattle. Dilute it in water (it stinks!!) until it is a milky white color. Once a week, cover eyes and pour over the ENTIRE goat. Make sure and get the underside. It helps if you wipe vaseline or something of that nature around the eyes to avoid getting in there. Do not towel dry. Just let it dry on its own. Do this for about 8 weeks. You should be good to go!


I hope the op is in a tropical location cause I would have goatcicles this time of year.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

This is what I do for chorioptic;
Treat affected areas topically with Ivermectin Cattle Pour On (the blue stuff) EVERY 21 days until it clears up. I spray it on liberally & wearing rubber gloves, work it into hair down to skin, especially around dew claws. It's going to sting the sore spots a little.
Usually heals up with 3 treatments, the most 4 if real bad.
Glad you switched to loose minerals!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

nancy d said:


> This is what I do for chorioptic;
> Treat affected areas topically with Ivermectin Cattle Pour On (the blue stuff) EVERY 21 days until it clears up. I spray it on liberally & wearing rubber gloves, work it into hair down to skin, especially around dew claws. It's going to sting the sore spots a little.
> Usually heals up with 3 treatments, the most 4 if real bad.
> Glad you switched to loose minerals!


You want to do it more often than 21 days because their complete life cycle is usually 14-21 days, you'll never get the larvae. "Females lay about one egg per day for up to 16 days. The eggs hatch within four days. Egg laying females may live as long as three weeks, adult males up to seven to eight weeks."
http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/agdex3453
The average range from egg to adult laying eggs is 11 days with new mites producing at 15 days. That's why it is good to treat at 10 to 12 days but no longer than 15 days.
http://naldc.nal.usda.gov/download/IND43893847/PDF


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

nancy d said:


> This is what I do for chorioptic;
> Treat affected areas topically with Ivermectin Cattle Pour On (the blue stuff) EVERY 21 days until it clears up. I spray it on liberally & wearing rubber gloves, work it into hair down to skin, especially around dew claws. It's going to sting the sore spots a little.
> Usually heals up with 3 treatments, the most 4 if real bad.
> Glad you switched to loose minerals!


This should probably be supplemented with ivomec injectable 1% given orally as well. 1cc per100 pounds every two weeks. Don't drink the milk for a while after using all these Meds
Good luck. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sandbox330 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Update*

Thank you all for the wonderful advise, I was stuck in medic-limbo! Everyone has different methods too. Buckaroo was quite lame Sunday, but tonight seemed better.
I was reading about mites life-cycle and decided to treat topically again with the ivomec pour-on after 10 days. I washed area with iodine, but didn't pick too much as it looked a little raw and oozy, I didn't want to spred any potential infection. Sprayed with blu-kote, and then dusted them with permethrin powder. Also dusted the pen with DE. Oral tetracycline 2x/day over 5 days with a power punch dose as well.
So I guess I will just continue on dusting, washing and blu-koting after his tetra doses are done. A question on the wormer though... I wanted to do an oral dose on the Valbazen again after 21 days from the original dose, but people are mentioning to do the pour-on orally? Other places I've seen to NOT give the pour-on orally, so is it safe? And should I do that instead of the Valbazen at 21days? If so, what would be the oral dosage? Also, is it safe to keep doing the external pour-on in another 10days AFTER I do it internally? I don't want to over medicate and sounds like a lot?


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sandbox330 said:


> A question on the wormer though... I wanted to do an oral dose on the Valbazen again after 21 days from the original dose, but people are mentioning to do the pour-on orally? Other places I've seen to NOT give the pour-on orally, so is it safe? And should I do that instead of the Valbazen at 21days? If so, what would be the oral dosage? Also, is it safe to keep doing the external pour-on in another 10days AFTER I do it internally? I don't want to over medicate and sounds like a lot?


As far as I know there's not a pour-on for Valbazen only a drench which is oral. What pour-on do you have? Ivomec pour on should not be given orally.

Dosages for wormers can be seen here


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I didn't read all the threads so sorry if I repeat someone. 
NuStock is great as a topical on the bald areas. Scrape off scabs and apply liberally, every 3 or 4 days. 
Ivermectin injectable 1% as an injection given at the rate of 2 or 3 cc's per 100 lbs every 12 to 14 days, 3 times. Is very affective. It does burn when injecting, we found that giving it in the front armpit area is the best. 

The valbazene is doing nothing. 
Cydectin will help, if given as a pour-on, injectable or orally.
So will any ivermectin product. 
Eprinex Pour-on works well as a prevention as a pour-on. 

There are also sulfur dips that are the ultimate treatment, but they are messy and smell and not fun to do in the winter.


----------



## Sandbox330 (Jan 26, 2013)

I realize that the Valbazen is not doing anything for the mange itself, but I was making sure they were up to date (not since the end of summer) with their wormers, as a heavy worm load could burden an already comprised immune system, Or so I have read.

No, what I have is Ivomecin pour-on, that I have been giving topically as per other recommendations and readings- two doses 10 days apart. What I want to know is, since there are mixed reviews on the application of this stuff, what I should do now?! Some say I shouldn't use it topically but should give it orally, others say NO definitely dont do orally only topically. So which is it? And if I am supposed to do it orally, is it going to mess with the dose on Valbazen I've already given? And how much should I give?

I see the suggestion for Cydectin, which I could pick up, it to be honest I would like to make do with what I have, if at all possible, since Ive spent $120 in supplies already! (I was unprepared I know).


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Cydectin should be used as a last resort. I've also given the pour on orally and had absolutely no issues. The stuff smells like kerosene but there is no kerosene in the mix. I called the manufacturer to make sure. I didn't tell them I was using it orally or that it was for a goat because I didn't want to open that particular can of worms.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay, first calm down. I reread all the posts here and those who were talking about Ivomec orally were talking about the injection Ivomec NOT the pour-on. Now to your questions. 


Sandbox330 said:


> What I want to know is, since there are mixed reviews on the application of this stuff, what I should do now?! Some say I shouldn't use it topically but should give it orally, others say NO definitely dont do orally only topically. So which is it? And if I am supposed to do it orally, is it going to mess with the dose on Valbazen I've already given? And how much should I give? I see the suggestion for Cydectin, which I could pick up, it to be honest I would like to make do with what I have, if at all possible, since Ive spent $120 in supplies already! (I was unprepared I know).


If all you have is Ivomec pour on and Valbazen, you can continue to use the Ivomec as a pour on. It will work. It is a personal preference as to what to use - some things we do because they have worked for us, some we do because that's what we have or can afford, some because what we tried didn't work in our case and so we tried something else. 
I know how a budget works. I just went through the same thing here. I had a rabbit get an eye infection and needed to treat them for ear mites and it was time to do our wormers again. The costs add up. 
My suggestion because you do not have an oral product currently, there is no need to buy one right now. Just use the Ivomec as a pour on. ivermectin pour on - Always wear rubber gloves as this is poison - For goats under 25 pounds, dip a cotton ball in a small bowl of the liquid and run the cotton ball down the spine starting at the back of the top of the head. Goats over 25 pounds, do the same as above and repeat three times. That's run the cotton ball down the spine 3x. You can also do a light coating on their legs. Repeat in 10 days for three doses (do Once-DayOne, 10 days later-Dose two, 10 days later-Dose three) to ensure all live, eggs and nits are killed. If you can afford some permethian (sp) dust I would also treat their bedding areas with that and their legs inbetween Ivomec treatment.


----------



## nowheregal (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi I am new here buy have had experience

With chorioptic mange. I am also a vet tech. 
First it is important to recognize that chorioptic is entirely different than sarcoptic mange. SArcoptic 
Will respond to treatment with I ivermectin but chorioptic will not. It also will not respond to valbazan. The old fashioned treatment was sulphur dip but luckily we don't have to resort to that anymore. Dectomax is very effective and will give immediate relief. One vet I know says to use it orally however I had good success using it topically- it is meant to be a pour on and is also a dewormer. I do an initial treatment and a second treatment to get any hatchlings in 2 weeks. 
It sounds like your goat has had a lot of ivomec and valbazan recently so I would be cautious. I also would advise against using petroleum products such as motor oil which are toxic. 
Good luck- I ran into this about 6 years ago and then again last winter. I have not determined the source, perhaps it came in on some hay or straw.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here's the Merck Veterinary Manual treatment for Chorioptic Mange. It states Ivermectin is effective for treatment as a pour on. 
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/72001.htm

Chorioptic Mange (Leg Mange): This reportable disease, caused by Chorioptes bovis , does not affect humans. It is the most common type of mange in cattle in the USA; it is more prevalent during the winter and often spontaneously regresses in summer. The pastern areas of the legs are preferred sites for the mites. A high proportion of cattle can be infested without showing clinical signs. Lesions start as papules, crusts, and ulcerations on the legs and can spread to the udder, scrotum, tail, and perineal area. Cattle can be treated with 0.25% crotoxyfos spray at high pressure to completely wet the animal; the other dips used for bovine psoroptic scabies are also effective against Chorioptes . They should be done twice at 10- to 14-day intervals. Lime-sulfur dip weekly for 4-6 dips is effective. Ivermectin, doramectin, eprinomectin, and moxidectin applied topically as a pour-on at 500 µg/kg are effective against chorioptic mange*. *With the exception of eprinomectin, these drugs are not approved in lactating dairy cattle.

As for the motor oil I spoke about in my first post - it was just a mention of what my father did 30 years ago. He would cover the legs in it and after a couple days wash it off. Never did an animal die doing it and it killed the mites. He used his old tractor oil because all the animals were slaughter or dairy animals and he didn't have to worry about holding times for slaughter or milk as you do with other treatments. Yes the burnt oil method is toxic for birds if not removed, but I know of vets who have recommended it's use when treating a dog with severe mange and no other treatment has worked. It's a very ole' timey remedy back before people went to the vets for everything or had other meds available. Sometimes you do what you got to do.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

I know people who use ivermectin pour-on for external parasites on a regular basis, If you are using it for mites/lice you should use it as a pour-on, if you are trying to use is at as an internal wormer than you should give it orally. Not all pour-ons kill mites. Make sure the one you are using specifically mentions mites/mange.


----------

